# Greg Behrendt's Thoughts on Halloween



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Greg Behrent talks about Halloween and trick or treat. I't about 7.5 minutes long but funny


*CryBaby - Spiderman* (R rated)


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

Mr Unpleasant Thank you that is so funny I ROFL, Loved It!!!
BTW I remember Silver Surfer,LOL


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I just wanted to update this as I have changed host sites

*Crybaby Spiderman*

and I apologize...this should be in the humor section.


----------

